# Oldschool-Bike-Gallery



## roborider (31. Juli 2006)

Wenn jemand noch alte Fotos von früheren Bikes oder so hat, kann er sie ja mal hier posten! Ich hab leider keine, da ich noch nicht so lange fahre...


----------



## isah (31. Juli 2006)

http://videos.observedtrials.net/hosted/Felsenmeer.mpg

video "von früher"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi-online88 (31. Juli 2006)

Also das Video ist alles andere als Oldschool 

Das ist Oldschool:


----------



## tinitram (31. Juli 2006)

von elmar-h.de aus dem jahre 99 oder 2000:


----------



## tommytrialer (1. August 2006)

mein erster Trialwettkampf 1993 in Berghaupten


Fahrrad irgend so ein Tschechenrad Giftgrün mit Rosa und Chopper Lenker für 200 Mark


----------



## V!RUS (1. August 2006)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> mein erster Trialwettkampf 1993 in Berghaupten



Und trotzdem schon Elitespur, oder was ist das für ein gelbes Schild vorne?


----------



## ringo667 (1. August 2006)

wann war denn in Berghaupten das letzte Trial?
`93 müsste doch auch schon eines der letzten gewesen sein, oder?


----------



## Trialar (1. August 2006)

Hier, das vid hab ich irgendwannmal im Forum Aufgeschnappt.

http://tv.isg.si/site/filebrowser/Trialar


----------



## tommytrialer (1. August 2006)

das letzte Trial in Berghaupten war glaube ich 1995

das Gelbe ist meine Punktekarte, die ich früher mit einer Klammer an dem Lenker befestigt habe. Vorne ist das weiße Schild, da steht die Startnr drauf


----------



## Trialar (5. August 2006)




----------



## roborider (5. August 2006)

Hehe...womit die früher gefahren sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (5. August 2006)

darf hier nicht fehlen:







noch krasser:


----------



## snake999acid (5. August 2006)

uh  Hans Rey


----------



## Trialar (5. August 2006)

Das steht in dem Museum, oder?


----------



## roborider (5. August 2006)

Ne in Japan glaub ich..Itadori oder so


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (5. August 2006)

jup, steht in itadori im trial museum. mein bike demnächst auch^^


----------



## stroker (7. August 2006)

Damit hab ich vor 28 Jahren die nordbayerischen Trials beherrscht...;o)
man beachte die mächtige Erhöhung der Bodenfreiheit durch geschickten Einsatz von verzinkten Wasserleitungsrohren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (7. August 2006)

wie sind die damals damit gefahren? damit gehen doch best. kein Bwh's oder?


----------



## ringo667 (7. August 2006)

BWH´s gab es damals in der Form nicht, es wurde damals mehr gefahren als gesprungen. 
Die Höhen und Weiten, die heute erreicht werden, wären zu der damaligen Zeit undenkbar gewesen. 
Bin mal gespannt wie der Sport in 10/15 Jahren aussieht, wenn die heutigen Bikes "Oldschool" sind.


----------



## Enrgy (7. August 2006)

Eisbein schrieb:
			
		

> wie sind die damals damit gefahren? damit gehen doch best. kein Bwh's oder?



Tja, zu der Zeit, als deine Eltern noch in der Pubertät waren  gabs eigentlich garkein Gehüpfe. Vielleicht mal Vorderradversetzten, das wars. Damals waren die Sektionen noch am Motorradtrial angelehnt, denn auch dort kam die Hüpferei und der obligatorische Finger an der Kupplung erst ab 1983 auf.


----------



## ringo667 (7. August 2006)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Damals waren die Sektionen noch am Motorradtrial angelehnt, denn auch dort kam die Hüpferei und der obligatorische Finger an der Kupplung erst ab 1983 auf.


 
...und ist noch heute bei den "Motorrad-Oldschool-Trialern" verpönt


----------



## [email protected]!aL! (11. August 2006)

wie konnte man früher mit sonem ..ding.. überhaubt fahren???wog doch bestimmt über 10 kilo!!! weit über 10!!!


----------



## ringo667 (12. August 2006)

die Räder waren früher so zwischen 13 und 14 kg schwer (20"), MTB Trial gabs  noch nicht.
Wie schon gesagt, es wurde mehr gefahren als gesprungen, es ist nicht mehr mit heute vergleichbar.


----------



## Eisbein (12. August 2006)

[email protected]!aL! schrieb:
			
		

> wie konnte man früher mit sonem ..ding.. überhaubt fahren???wog doch bestimmt über 10 kilo!!! weit über 10!!!


wat bist du den, hast du nicht mit so einem 15kg gerät angefangen zu trialen.   da lernt man erst mal die vorteile eines leichten bikes zu schätzen


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (12. August 2006)

vor allem wenns ums in die wohnung tragen geht


----------



## ringo667 (17. August 2006)

Aus dem GT Forum:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2899861&postcount=111


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (20. August 2006)

Das ist das bike mit dem ich anfing und (leider)noch fahre...ein neuer rahmen is echt teuer...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 und 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sagt nichts gegn mein schatzi obwohl ich sebst  drüber mecker .das einzige das sich verändert hat ist das jetzt vorne(hinten wär nötiger) ne hs 33 dran is.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (20. August 2006)

aber seit mal ehrlich wer von euch würde sein ales bike weggben,ich hoffe niemand...wenn ich bedenke was mein bike alles mit gemacht hat...herrlich ich habs so hard dran genommen:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 UND:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


   Ich war auch nicht ganz dicht bei der aktion im rhein aber mein rad hats ohne mukken mit gemacht kein rost kein gar nichts war zwar alles voll wasser:tretlager,naben,bremse..usw. aber es fähr fährt und fährt ok eig. würde ichs um keinen preis mehr hergebn


----------

